# April bonuses for people who've been with target for over 3 years.



## FrankM0421 (Sep 6, 2022)

We were told starting in April every April those of us working at a DC would be getting an $1100 bonus if we've been with Target for 3 years. What have you guys heard?


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 6, 2022)

I saw this on Reddit


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Sep 6, 2022)

It's not $1100.  It's 2% of your annual gross.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Sep 6, 2022)

IntrovertOutlaw said:


> It's not $1100.  It's 2% of your annual gross.



We were told that exact number 🤷‍♂️


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Sep 6, 2022)

I am fairly confident that the amount you receive is based on 2% of your annual gross.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 6, 2022)

I'll believe it when I see it....


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 6, 2022)

IntrovertOutlaw said:


> I am fairly confident that the amount you receive is based on 2% of your annual gross.


On 15/hr at 40 hrs per week the 2% = $624. That’s really shitty


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 6, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> On 15/hr at 40 hrs per week the 2% = $624. That’s really shitty


Yeah....  was thinking 2% doesn't really come close to the percentage of those minimum base pay hikes, but I guess it's better than nothing unless it pushes you into a new tax arena.


----------



## kainswor9170 (Sep 6, 2022)

Too little too late. I complained for years about there being no incentives for veteran team members until I finally left for a job that paid better and guarantees hours. And even this rumored bonus is a joke. 2% of your annual gross? Especially when they're constantly cutting hours all year?


----------



## targetdude1 (Sep 6, 2022)

wait does this apply to dc tm's or only stores? since this is the dc forum...

i'd be pretty psyched about this why would you guys complain about a annual bonus you never got before?  especially one for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Sep 6, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> wait does this apply to dc tm's or only stores? since this is the dc forum...
> 
> i'd be pretty psyched about this why would you guys complain about a annual bonus you never got before?  especially one for hundreds of dollars.


This is for distribution centers and it's a complaint because that means top pay stops wherever it is at the moment, and you only have these toy bonuses which are taxed at a very high rate.  This is just a way to try to get people to work more.  It's a terrible formula!


----------



## targetdude1 (Sep 6, 2022)

Well i'm going to go out on a limb and say we wont not ever get a raise again 

decent point about the high taxation tho. also that april 7+ months away


----------



## BoxedIn (Sep 6, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> wait does this apply to dc tm's or only stores? since this is the dc forum...
> 
> i'd be pretty psyched about this why would you guys complain about a annual bonus you never got before?  especially one for hundreds of dollars.


Dunno, the pay grades in that memo are probably for stores. Normal DC TMs are PG 74 iirc.

Though this has been the first year since my building opened that we didn't get a raise. So with the crazy inflation our pay technically went down this year.


----------



## WHS (Sep 6, 2022)

BoxedIn said:


> Dunno, the pay grades in that memo are probably for stores. Normal DC TMs are PG 74 iirc.
> 
> Though this has been the first year since my building opened that we didn't get a raise. So with the crazy inflation our pay technically went down this year.


The only official stuff I've seen mentioned store paygrades so likely we won't get anything


----------



## Luck (Sep 7, 2022)

The DCs are in fact getting the bonus. Word on the street is the bonus is a part of a larger effort to increase pay anticipated next ~July. 

It is 2% but you have to have capped out your pay, aka for DCs worked for Target at least 3 years. Also because of that, basically all merit TMs wont get it. So really merit is getting mega screwed and the bonuses they rolled out to a lot of merit positions are now worthless.


----------



## Luck (Sep 7, 2022)

So for most floor TMs making ~$40k per year its going to be about ~$800 aka an extra $400 on the check. Better than nothing, a good start. But not nearly enough to make up for inflation this past year.


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 7, 2022)

Luck said:


> The DCs are in fact getting the bonus. Word on the street is the bonus is a part of a larger effort to increase pay anticipated next ~July.
> 
> It is 2% but you have to have capped out your pay, aka for DCs worked for Target at least 3 years. Also because of that, basically all merit TMs wont get it. So really merit is getting mega screwed and the bonuses they rolled out to a lot of merit positions are now worthless.


exactly.


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 7, 2022)

Luck said:


> So for most floor TMs making ~$40k per year its going to be about ~$800 aka an extra $400 on the check. Better than nothing, a good start. But not nearly enough to make up for inflation this past year.


NOT a good start.  Not even close. More like "those who can't do math will be happy with this bone".


----------



## Luck (Sep 7, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> NOT a good start.  Not even close. More like "those who can't do math will be happy with this bone".


I would take an extra $400 over an extra $0.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 7, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> On 15/hr at 40 hrs per week the 2% = $624. That’s really shitty


Again, this is the distribution center thread!!


----------



## Rarejem (Sep 7, 2022)

Luck said:


> I would take an extra $400 over an extra $0.


I will, too, but it does not truly address the inequity.


----------



## NKG (Sep 7, 2022)

What? 😡 Where was this when I worked at Target.


----------



## Avocadioo (Sep 8, 2022)

For real this is some good news. You have no idea how stressed I am due to my finances being hindered. I never knew what cancer really was until two weeks ago. Tomorrow I’m going for a biopsy. I miss working and being productive. Stay safe DC fam. I would be at work if it was MY choice. Unfortunately, I have been advised to not put it off and procrastinate but to rather be aggressive in my approach. The doctor was concerned about The duration I had the tumor and how far has it spread. Stage three was thrown out there but I will find out tomorrow. Prayers plz


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 8, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Again, this is the distribution center thread!!


Nowhere in the tile or the original posters post does it say DC or DC only so, so that leads everyone to be confused as to weather it is Dc or store.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 8, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> Nowhere in the tile or the original posters post does it say DC or DC only so, so that leads everyone to be confused as to weather it is Dc or store.


As Ash said, it's posted in the Distribution Centers thread. It's not crazy to assume they are talking about the DCs in a DC thread.


----------



## Hal (Sep 8, 2022)

Luck said:


> The DCs are in fact getting the bonus. Word on the street is the bonus is a part of a larger effort to increase pay anticipated next ~July.
> 
> It is 2% but you have to have capped out your pay, aka for DCs worked for Target at least 3 years. Also because of that, basically all merit TMs wont get it. So really merit is getting mega screwed and the bonuses they rolled out to a lot of merit positions are now worthless.


Idk. I have some merit TMs and they made bank on bonuses. 

2 of which made almost 2k in bonuses.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 8, 2022)

happygoth said:


> As Ash said, it's posted in the Distribution Centers thread. It's not crazy to assume they are talking about the DCs in a DC thread.


The part that says distribution centers is in small print. I had to look again to see it. I could see where someone could easily be confused.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 8, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> The part that says distribution centers is in small print. I had to look again to see it. I could see where someone could easily be confused.


I've gotten confused before too, to be honest! But I recognize the names of some of the DC posters so that helps.


----------



## HoD (Sep 8, 2022)

Hal said:


> Idk. I have some merit TMs and they made bank on bonuses.
> 
> 2 of which made almost 2k in bonuses.


Can confirm.  Long time DC merit TM here, first go around with the bonus this year was 6% on top of a 4% raise.  Still not enough, but one takes what one can get.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Sep 8, 2022)

HoD said:


> Can confirm.  Long time DC merit TM here, first go around with the bonus this year was 6% on top of a 4% raise.  Still not enough, but one takes what one can get.



But the merit bonus is based on profits and they just announced profits are down 90%.

I wonder what the bonuses will look like this year.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 8, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> Nowhere in the tile or the original posters post does it say DC or DC only so, so that leads everyone to be confused as to weather it is Dc or store.


Because the post is in the DC thread. Look up


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 8, 2022)

Distribution Center


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 8, 2022)

Thread is listed for each and every post. Right next to post persons name.


----------



## Luck (Sep 8, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> But the merit bonus is based on profits and they just announced profits are down 90%.
> 
> I wonder what the bonuses will look like this year.


Yeah they already sent out an email to applicable TMs basically telling them at this point the bonus is off the table due to profits not meeting goals.


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 10, 2022)

Luck said:


> Yeah they already sent out an email to applicable TMs basically telling them at this point the bonus is off the table due to profits not meeting goals.


So those that got absolutely no adjustments to speak of last year get no bonus either, while others that received 3 adjustments in the progression scale within the last year now get a guaranteed bonus too?  yeah, that makes for a fucking feel good moment.  So glad I stayed at Spot when I had the chance to leave.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 10, 2022)

It amazes me how people don’t understand the basics of taxes.

the bonus is for progression tm’s that are capped and haven’t gotten a raise during the year (they did this years ago). If you get a raise, no bonus.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 10, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> It amazes me how people don’t understand the basics of taxes.
> 
> the bonus is for progression tm’s that are capped and haven’t gotten a raise during the year (they did this years ago). If you get a raise, no bonus.


The only time I can remember progression TMs ever getting a bonus was when they first switched to the progression scale. It only applied to people who were already above the new top pay on the scale when they raised it.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 10, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> The only time I can remember progression TMs ever getting a bonus was when they first switched to the progression scale. It only applied to people who were already above the new top pay on the scale when they raised it.



when I first started, capped progression tm’s got a bonus for not begetting a raise (when they looked at pay rate yearly). I believe it was a certain dollar amount, not percentage.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 10, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> when I first started, capped progression tm’s got a bonus for not begetting a raise (when they looked at pay rate yearly). I believe it was a certain dollar amount, not percentage.


How it worked was:
Say a TM was at $18/hr when they switched to progression scales and the top scale was $17/hr. _If _they raised the top of the scale to $17.50, then that $18/hr TM would get a “bonus” of $1040 (the $.50 x 2080) and would stay at $18/hr. 
If the cap didn’t move, they got nothing.
If a TM was at $17.25 in that same scenario they would’ve gotten a “bonus” of $520 and their pay would go to $17.50, but they would no longer be eligible for “bonuses” after that point.
Not sure if that makes sense.

If they’re going to add bonuses to progression, I see that as their having no intention of raising the top scale any time in the near future.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 10, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> How it worked was:
> Say a TM was at $18/hr when they switched to progression scales and the top scale was $17/hr. _If _they raised the top of the scale to $17.50, then that $18/hr TM would get a “bonus” of $1040 (the $.50 x 2080) and would stay at $18/hr.
> If the cap didn’t move, they got nothing.
> If a TM was at $17.25 in that same scenario they would’ve gotten a “bonus” of $520 and their pay would go to $17.50, but they would no longer be eligible for “bonuses” after that point.
> ...


All I remember from years ago when I started (it was already progression) is that if tm’s were at the top rate in progression and there was no raise in pay (at every level of the progression scale), they would get a bonus instead.
That is what they are going back to. If there is a raise during that year, there is no bonus.


----------



## Hal (Sep 10, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> All I remember from years ago when I started (it was already progression) is that if tm’s were at the top rate in progression and there was no raise in pay (at every level of the progression scale), they would get a bonus instead.
> That is what they are going back to. If there is a raise during that year, there is no bonus.


This is what I remember. If you were maxed on the progression scale you got $500. If you weren't you got nothing.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 10, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> All I remember from years ago when I started (it was already progression) is that if tm’s were at the top rate in progression and there was no raise in pay (at every level of the progression scale), they would get a bonus instead.
> That is what they are going back to. If there is a raise during that year, there is no bonus.


Maybe it was different at different DCs, I wasn’t above the initial cap but I remember the meeting going over the switch.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 11, 2022)

Rarejem said:


> Yeah....  was thinking 2% doesn't really come close to the percentage of those minimum base pay hikes, but I guess it's better than nothing unless it pushes you into a new tax arena.


A new tax bracket is never a pay cut. Ever.



> 22% for incomes over $41,775 ($83,550 for married couples filing jointly)
> 12% for incomes over $10,275 ($20,550 for married couples filing jointly)
> 10% for incomes of $10,275 or less ($20,550 for married couples filing jointly



TL Pay at my store is $19, as of two years ago

A new TL at 19 would make: 19x40x52=39,520

A TL raised to 19 two years ago who received two exceeds raises would be at: 19x1.04x1.04=20.55
20.55x52x40=42,744

If you make 39520 you pay .1*10275+.12*(39520-10275)=4536.9
The TL who is in the higher tax bracket pays .1*10275+.12*(41775-10275)+.22*(42744-41775) =5020.68

42744/39520=8.16% pay differential before income tax
(42744-5020.68)/(39520-4536.9)=7.83% pay differential after income tax

Making over 41775 doesn't make your entire year be taxed at the higher amount.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 11, 2022)

Nauzhror said:


> A new tax bracket is never a pay cut. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct. Only the amount over that amount will be taxed at the higher rate. The misconception on taxes is hilarious. Even with bonuses people complain that their bonus is taxed higher. Yea, at the time it is but you will get more back after filing taxes. Or, be smart about it and claim exempt for the pay period you are getting the bonus and problem solved.

don’t get me started with property taxes and mill rate. That’s a whole other misunderstanding.


----------



## HoD (Sep 16, 2022)

Johnyj7657 said:


> But the merit bonus is based on profits and they just announced profits are down 90%.
> 
> I wonder what the bonuses will look like this year.


That remains to be seen.   Got along fine without them for a long time, I'm certainly not going to start depending on them when they might now show up.


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Oct 2, 2022)

Luck said:


> It is 2% but you have to have capped out your pay, aka for DCs worked for Target at least 3 years. Also because of that, basically all merit TMs wont get it. So really merit is getting mega screwed and the bonuses they rolled out to a lot of merit positions are now worthless.


Well at my DC, they recently gave some merit positions a $6 or $7/hr pay increase.  I know for a fact that ICQA got this huge increase, which made a lot of the regular workers very upset.


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Oct 2, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> It amazes me how people don’t understand the basics of taxes.
> 
> the bonus is for progression tm’s that are capped and haven’t gotten a raise during the year (they did this years ago). If you get a raise, no bonus.


Well, I am at a DC where we went close to 3 years without getting a raise and we never received the $500 bonuses that they claimed would be given to TMs.  They only gave us $0.40 after going years without any pay increase.


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Oct 2, 2022)

I am sure that wage increases are high on the complaint list of things that come up on the best team surveys.  Target just want you to work faster and faster while the higher ups reap the benefits.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 2, 2022)

IntrovertOutlaw said:


> Well at my DC, they recently gave some merit positions a $6 or $7/hr pay increase.  I know for a fact that ICQA got this huge increase, which made a lot of the regular workers very upset.


Some being the operative word here.  Those that worked their way legit through the scale with good reviews, got nothing.


----------



## Luck (Oct 2, 2022)

IntrovertOutlaw said:


> Well at my DC, they recently gave some merit positions a $6 or $7/hr pay increase.  I know for a fact that ICQA got this huge increase, which made a lot of the regular workers very upset.


Would you mind sharing what area you are in? For example south east vs north vs south west.


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Oct 2, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Some being the operative word here.  Those that worked their way legit through the scale with good reviews, got nothing.


They gave it to all of them that have been with the company for 3 years I think.  It wasn't through any reviews.  They were just given these raises.


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Oct 2, 2022)

Luck said:


> Would you mind sharing what area you are in? For example south east vs north vs south west.


South Carolina


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 2, 2022)

From my understanding it was network wide review of all hourly merit roles.   Some got pretty substantial bumps, others being longer in merit roles  got the big middle finger.  Had absolutely nothing to do with performance, only looked at length of time with target, not merit role but Target,  compared to where they were at in the scale.  This whole scenario ended up being the EXACT OPPOSITE of what a merit based payscale is. There are many people in the “original” buildings that feel this was the most inequitable decision target has ever made.  Years of exceptional performance just wiped away.


----------



## DC Diva (Oct 2, 2022)

qmosqueen said:


> On 15/hr at 40 hrs per week the 2% = $624. That’s really shitty


equitable and fair would be the longer you’ve been there, the higher the %.    3-6. 2%. 7-10. 3%.  11-15. 4%.  16-19 5%.  20+. 6%. But this is target, and they don’t reward loyalty.


----------



## Hal (Oct 2, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> From my understanding it was network wide review of all hourly merit roles.   Some got pretty substantial bumps, others being longer in merit roles  got the big middle finger.  Had absolutely nothing to do with performance, only looked at length of time with target, not merit role but Target,  compared to where they were at in the scale.  This whole scenario ended up being the EXACT OPPOSITE of what a merit based payscale is. There are many people in the “original” buildings that feel this was the most inequitable decision target has ever made.  Years of exceptional performance just wiped away.



It happened here. It was network wide. Pay raises for merit will now also include considerations for time in role and at Target. So a lot of merit roles got huge raises.

But it was also only for people who during mid year reviews were given a "meets" or "exceeds" ratings. If they were were a "needs improvement" they weren't given anything. So be better. A lot of merit tms who complained were bottom tier TMs and would just complain to other TMs and without knowing what's going on the OM and admin side it seems legit.

It also depends on where they were on the merit scale. Merit 2 maxes at 33 so you're not going to get a huge raise because you don't have that far to go.


----------



## Luck (Oct 3, 2022)

My building didnt have any mention of raise for merit... unless this was litteraly only announced yesterday. How did they determine years of experience and in role? Was there a formula?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 3, 2022)

Luck said:


> My building didnt have any mention of raise for merit... unless this was litteraly only announced yesterday. How did they determine years of experience and in role? Was there a formula?


It was kept fairly hush-hush in my building, I heard about it a while ago, but only from an OM about a week ago.
My understanding is that it only applied to merit TMs who were below the pay of a capped WW, and it seemed to bump them to ~$1/hr above that pay so that TMs just moving to merit didn’t come in making more than those with 2+ years in role. (So if someone got a $6-7/hr raise, they were probably making crap beforehand.)


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 3, 2022)

IntrovertOutlaw said:


> Well at my DC, they recently gave some merit positions a $6 or $7/hr pay increase.  I know for a fact that ICQA got this huge increase, which made a lot of the regular workers very upset.


That is because they have gotten screwed the past couple of years and were making less then regular tm’s even though it was considered an elevated role


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Oct 3, 2022)

IntrovertOutlaw said:


> South Carolina


Lugoff has pretty bad pay.


----------



## Luck (Oct 3, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> It was kept fairly hush-hush in my building, I heard about it a while ago, but only from an OM about a week ago.
> My understanding is that it only applied to merit TMs who were below the pay of a capped WW, and it seemed to bump them to ~$1/hr above that pay so that TMs just moving to merit didn’t come in making more than those with 2+ years in role. (So if someone got a $6-7/hr raise, they were probably making crap beforehand.)


$1 above? Yikes. I can see bumping them up to par but putting them above is bad. You will have TMs with 10 years experience in the building getting a merit role still backing floor level paycap but then a 6 month rookie getting $1 above paycap "just because".


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 3, 2022)

Luck said:


> $1 above? Yikes. I can see bumping them up to par but putting them above is bad. You will have TMs with 10 years experience in the building getting a merit role still backing floor level paycap but then a 6 month rookie getting $1 above paycap "just because".


Sorry, I should’ve specified, tenure did factor in, I’m not sure what the benchmark was though, everyone I know who was affected has 5+ years in the building so they would’ve been capped on the floor had they not moved to merit.
The 1 person on my dept/key who is under 3 years got nothing as far as I know.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Oct 3, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Lugoff has pretty bad pay.


I just looked it up… That’s BAD!


----------



## IntrovertOutlaw (Oct 3, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> Lugoff has pretty bad pay





Dcnewb4now said:


> Lugoff has pretty bad pay.


Yes it surely does.  B1 TMs only top out at $20.80


----------

